# Creating floor question



## cwalden (Jun 24, 2011)

upon rereading my post, I need to clarify a few things
stringers/ribs will be glassed in, then foamed
floor will be glassed on both sides.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Creating a level floor?
Old school technique was to set the hull on the ground.
Block the keel level, level the hull, block the chines,
plug the drain hole(s) and fill with water to the desired floor height.
Using a carpenters pencil mark the inside of the hull at the water level.
Drain the water, let the hull dry and you have a level line around the perimeter
of the interior of the hull to work to. Easy to cut templates to make frames
and stringers by working from the marks and measuring down.


----------



## cwalden (Jun 24, 2011)

> Creating a level floor?
> Old school technique was to set the hull on the ground.
> Block the keel level, level the hull, block the chines,
> plug the drain hole(s) and fill with water to the desired floor height.
> ...


THAT'S the kind of tip I was looking for. haha I knew someone would have something simple that I just hadn't thought of.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

If you don't want to waste the water, another old technique
is to use clear vinyl 5/16" tubing and fill it with water.

How to...

http://www.finehomebuilding.com/how-to/departments/building-skills/making-and-using-a-water-level.aspx


----------



## cwalden (Jun 24, 2011)

No wasting of water. It's rained here EVERY day for 3 weeks! With no end in sight. All I have to do is make sure it's level and put the drain plug in. A few days later, I'll be good.


----------

